# Bitstream Vera i polskie literki w kde

## lollul

O ile w OpenOffice polskie literki przy użyciu czcionek Bitstream pięknie się prezentują, o tyle w kde mogę uzyskać tylko "ł","ó" i "ć", a pozostałe pokazują się jako prostokąty.

W pliku font.dir dla tych czcionek faktycznie nie są znajdowane kodowania iso8859-2. Ale jest iso10646-1 czyli unicode, więc może da sie?

Próbowałem z LANG=pl_PL i LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8. 

Czy ktoś już napotkał taki problem?

----------

